# Lizards > Rhacodactylus Geckos >  #1 #2 #3 & #4

## Laooda

OK! I snapped a few tonight of Simpler and Petra's first batch... hatched 10-3 and 10-5...  also, here are some of the second round... hatched 10-29 and 10-31!  That's right, Rapture was over for H-ween, and out came #4 !!!   ***She's a Crestie magnet***  There are still 4 more cookin'....  and every one has it's own look and color... it's like a Box of Chocolates!   :Razz: 

#1 

#2

#1 and #2  They are so different!  

#3

#3 and #4  


They're both still in their baby skin!   :Embarassed: 

Thanks for looking!   :Smile:

----------


## ADEE

awe, great pictures!! well done nice and clear, cute babies  :Good Job:  i love cresties

----------


## python.princess

everytime i look at cute crestie pics like this.... *sigh*... i just need to quit lookin at crestie pics...

----------


## Laooda

> awe, great pictures!! well done nice and clear, cute babies  i love cresties



Thanks!  I lub them.....    ALOT  :Embarassed:

----------


## Laooda

> everytime i look at cute crestie pics like this.... *sigh*... i just need to quit lookin at crestie pics...



LOOK AT ME melanie!!!!   I'm so CUTE!!!   :sploosh:    sorry...   :Razz:

----------


## python.princess

lmao! a cute TALKING crestie??? wow! i definitely gotta get one of those!!!

great pic btw!

----------


## Laooda

> lmao! a cute TALKING crestie??? wow! i definitely gotta get one of those!!!
> 
> great pic btw!


Oh, they talk...  and it's CUTE!!!!  I'll see if I can one to say your name!   :Very Happy: 



Ok...  I know   :Rolleyes2:

----------


## daniel1983

Cute little geckos!

Look out...they grow up fast  :Wink:

----------


## Laooda

> Cute little geckos!
> 
> Look out...they grow up fast



No joke!   I can't believe the size difference a month makes!  

They're lil' piggies...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ladydragon

ahahaha. those are just adorable.  me want me want me want..  shoot I gotta stop looking at pics too.. ::in a whiney voice:: but they're so cute!!!

----------


## Rapture

They are really cute to hold....  :Razz:

----------


## python.princess

> Oh, they talk...  and it's CUTE!!!!  I'll see if I can one to say your name!  
> 
> 
> 
> Ok...  I know


THAT WOULD BE SO FREAKIN COOL!!! LMAO! :Headbang:

----------


## Laooda

> ahahaha. those are just adorable.  me want me want me want..  shoot I gotta stop looking at pics too.. ::in a whiney voice:: but they're so cute!!!



Oh, wait till you hold one... and it looks you right in the eye... then licks it's whole face... then jumps at your nose, cause it looks like a good place to be if your a crestie.... 

Oh, just wait...............   ((((Come to the crestie side))))   :Yes:  :Twisted:  :Yes:

----------


## AzureN1ght

Aaagh! L! You're making me want to come and kidnap Simpler's progeny and take them home with me. *want*  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

> They are really cute to hold....


No doubt....  even you got ALMOST gushy....   :sploosh:

----------


## Laooda

> Aaagh! L! You're making me want to come and kidnap Simpler's progeny and take them home with me. *want*


Come get cha' one!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

heh..  I'm already going to the ball side, whats a few geckos?  ::looks around for the noose that hubby will be holding:: Right now I can't, but in a year or so.. then I'll be completely on the dark, er crestie side.   :Very Happy:   Actually, I keep showing hubby pics of cresties, like slow brainwashing.. eventually he'll say.. go ahead, whatever you want.  

::wiggles eyebrows:: there are other ways of convincing him but I wont go into that  :Devilish:

----------


## Laooda

> heh..  I'm already going to the ball side, whats a few geckos?  ::looks around for the noose that hubby will be holding:: Right now I can't, but in a year or so.. then I'll be completely on the dark, er crestie side.    Actually, I keep showing hubby pics of cresties, like slow brainwashing.. eventually he'll say.. go ahead, whatever you want.  
> 
> ::wiggles eyebrows:: there are other ways of convincing him but I wont go into that


 :sploosh:    Hahahaha!!!!    I know EXACTLLY what you mean!   :Wink:    I've got crestie's all over our bedroom!   LOL 

They really are fun to have!

----------


## Sunny1

I have to stop looking at y'alls cute crestie pics, also. They are all soooo adorable......

Maybe after Christmas..... :Razz: 

Very cute cresties BTW!!!  :Good Job:  :Smile:

----------


## mlededee

great photos of some great looking little ones! i especially like #2.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laooda

> I have to stop looking at y'alls cute crestie pics, also. They are all soooo adorable......
> 
> Maybe after Christmas.....
> 
> Very cute cresties BTW!!!



Sounds like the perfect gift!   :Very Happy:    LOL

----------


## Laooda

> great photos of some great looking little ones! i especially like #2.



Thanks Emily!   Me too.....  I'm hoping that one will be a girl.   :Very Happy: 

So I'm guessing that you just never know what your gonna get?  Cause it looks like some have some partial pinning???  And what of the base color?  Simpler and Petra are both so dark when they fire up...  in your **rach wrangling** experience  :Razz:   Do you think that they will be as dark?

----------


## Kristy

Cute little ones. I love how different they are, you are right it is like a box of Chocolates. 
I can't get over how teeny tiny the babies are when they hatch out. Also like you said the difference a month can make, holy cow..

----------


## Schlyne

So what do the parents look like?

----------


## Laooda

> Cute little ones. I love how different they are, you are right it is like a box of Chocolates. 
> I can't get over how teeny tiny the babies are when they hatch out. Also like you said the difference a month can make, holy cow..


Thanks Kristy!  They are ever changing....   it's really neat!  I wish I knew what they were gonna look like!   :Embarassed: 
And I know!!!!   I didn't realize how much they had grown till the 2nd round hatched... lol

----------


## Laooda

> So what do the parents look like?



Here are a few...  They aren't fired up in these...  they both are almost black on their base color when they're in the mood...  :Razz:   Simpler is very gold, and Petra is very blond....   I thought for sure the babies would look like them, but they're all mixed up!   And that's good!!!   lol    :Razz: 



Petra kinda fired up...


I'm hopeing that the babies might display some red?  Maybe orange?

----------


## Kristy

If you have seen the second Shrek movie. It the second pic, Simpler reminds me of the cat when he does his big sad eyes lol.

----------


## ADEE

> If you have seen the second Shrek movie. It the second pic, Simpler reminds me of the cat when he does his big sad eyes lol.


o totally agreed!! lol great pics

----------


## mlededee

> So I'm guessing that you just never know what your gonna get?  Cause it looks like some have some partial pinning???  And what of the base color?  Simpler and Petra are both so dark when they fire up...  in your **rach wrangling** experience   Do you think that they will be as dark?


you can tell to some extent what you will get when you breed 2 cresteds. petra has some pinstriping around her neck, so the partial pinstriping likely comes from her. it's also possible that simpler's parents have some pinstriping and so it is in his genes. i bred a full pinstripe male to a harley female with no pinstriping this season, really just hoping for some babies that were a good combo of the two. it's not too common to get full pins unless both parents are pins, but a good number of babies have come out as full or almost full pins, so that tells me it is highly likely that the female's parents had pinstriping, even though she doesn't. and now that i know she throws pins when paired with the right male i have breeding plans laid out for her for the next 5 years or so.  :Razz: 

anyhow, the babies will probably have the dark base color that simpler and petra have and their harley/flame patterns will be either the same as his color or hers. if either of their parents had red or orange coloration a few of the babies might come out with some, but that's hard to say without knowing (and reds and oranges doesn't usually just pop up--those colors show up  easier/more often when the parents are red/orange). the red/orangey color that they are showing right now is just baby color and will change as they get older.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Me likey  :Very Happy: 

I am always amazed on are amazing those critters look and how great your pictures are.

Look like the perfect animals to take picture of.

----------


## Ladydragon

> Hahahaha!!!!    I know EXACTLLY what you mean!   
> 
> how do you think I was able to get BP's? besides asking for em that is..
> 
> 
> I've got crestie's all over our bedroom!   LOL 
> 
> They really are fun to have!
> 
> I bet they are, they look so cute and are interesting to have, from what I've been reading. Yeah, most likely next year.

----------


## kneeonflamingo

Awww! Thet're absolutely adorable! I can't wait until I can finaly get some of my own! Congrats!

----------


## Laooda

> If you have seen the second Shrek movie. It the second pic, Simpler reminds me of the cat when he does his big sad eyes lol.


Hahaha!!! Right?   That's great  :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

> you can tell to some extent what you will get when you breed 2 cresteds. petra has some pinstriping around her neck, so the partial pinstriping likely comes from her. it's also possible that simpler's parents have some pinstriping and so it is in his genes. i bred a full pinstripe male to a harley female with no pinstriping this season, really just hoping for some babies that were a good combo of the two. it's not too common to get full pins unless both parents are pins, but a good number of babies have come out as full or almost full pins, so that tells me it is highly likely that the female's parents had pinstriping, even though she doesn't. and now that i know she throws pins when paired with the right male i have breeding plans laid out for her for the next 5 years or so. 
> 
> anyhow, the babies will probably have the dark base color that simpler and petra have and their harley/flame patterns will be either the same as his color or hers. if either of their parents had red or orange coloration a few of the babies might come out with some, but that's hard to say without knowing (and reds and oranges doesn't usually just pop up--those colors show up  easier/more often when the parents are red/orange). the red/orangey color that they are showing right now is just baby color and will change as they get older.


Thanks for the tips Emily!   I'm having a blast watching these guys grow  :Smile:   You KNOW I'll keep pix coming as they develop!   :Razz: 

I'd love to see some of your baby pix from this season!!!

----------


## Laooda

> Me likey 
> 
> I am always amazed on are amazing those critters look and how great your pictures are.
> 
> Look like the perfect animals to take picture of.


Thanks Deborah!  I love trying to get decent crestie pix...  they are definitely a challenge!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Laooda

So Doris and Nicole are next to cross over!?!?!?!    :sploosh:

----------


## kneeonflamingo

> So Doris and Nicole are next to cross over!?!?!?!


LOL! You bet! I've already started buying the supplies for my future crestie. Just got to wait until we get the money for the actual gecko. 

So... When are more pics coming? haha

----------


## Laooda

Lol!   Oh....  I'll be taking pix...   :Embarassed:   Can't stop myself!   :Razz: 

So glad that your gonna get a crestie!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ladydragon

heh.. in my mind I've already crossed over.. now just have to follow through physically.  But its worth the wait.   :Very Happy:

----------

